# Bowel pressure measurements??



## kyestar (Nov 26, 2001)

Hi, I saw my GI a couple of weeks ago and he's going to do a colonoscopy (at some stage) and take some bowel pressure measurements. I know basically what a colonoscopy is, and its being done under gneral anaesthetic - but what are bowel pressure measurements and how are they done?? Any info or advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Measuring bowel pressure first involves performing a partial colonoscopy-while the patient is completely awake- to place the manometric catheter.The water perfused manometry *must* be done without any kind of anesthesia because that would affect the results. If you do any kind of anesthesia or sedation, the test will probably be useless.There are two kinds of measurements that can be taken. One is to measure how well the colon relaxes if one blows up a ballloon inside the colon. Normally, the colon readily distends to allow space for the balloon. The second type is to measure the contractions themselves. There are two types of manometric cathethers to do that. One is the water-perfused cathether, which is littered with holes where water exits and the other contains electrical transducers. When the colon contracts over the cathether, the catheter detects the pressure and records it on a chart.The entire test must be done while you are awake, but electronic catheter can be inserted while you are sedated since it can take measurements after you awaken. The water caththers are old technology and you are stuck in bed. The electronic ones allow to actually leave and go about your day with it still inside you and can take measurements for a couple of days.


----------



## kyestar (Nov 26, 2001)

Thanks Flux... now I'm scared!! I appreciate the info - though I'm not looking foward to the procedure!!


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

Why don't you just ask your MD to do the colonoscopy without the pressures? If he feels they are not that critical then no big deal. The pressures are not done that commonly by a lot of docs anyway. Secondly, please check with your insurance company for payment as some will not cover the cost of this.


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

Just noticed you are from Australia, do you all use conventional insurance or are you as England and under the socialized system. If #2, no problem with the coverage.


----------



## kyestar (Nov 26, 2001)

Hi admflo... all the tests etc. that I have had (and will have) done are covered under the public health system. I'm lucky... the wait to see a public GI was so long (6 months) that they put me through as a private patient and bulk billed everything under the public system. You get much better doctors and treatment under the private hospital







As far as the pressure measurements, the GI wants to do them seperatley from the colonoscopy. I don't really know why... he said there might be a type of surgery that could help depending on the results?? I was in a fair bit of pain and very stressed at the time of the appointment so I didn't make him go into detail. I am seeing him again in a couple of days so I will ask him to be more detailed then. Thanks for the advice here and on my other post.


----------

